# lights for new grow room



## Bongofury (Jul 1, 2015)

I have a closet I am changing into a grow room. The space is 3.5' X 7.25' X 8' high. Just over 25 S.F. If I use 1 1,000 watt HPS light I will have just over 5,500 lumans per S.F. If I use 2 600 watt HPS I will have just over 6,800 lumans per square foot.

Easier to hook up 1 light than 2. Would 2 give me a bigger foot print or over kill.  

The room will house 6 plants I figure. Any thoughts?


----------



## Growdude (Jul 1, 2015)

using 2 narrow fixtures would give the best coverage with that size room.


----------



## Locked (Jul 1, 2015)

I would take Two 600's over One 1000 all day everyday. Way easier to get the best Foot Print to cover the whole area and you get a better bang for the buck watts to lumens with a 600.  jmo


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 2, 2015)

Is this what you mean by narrow?   
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Apollo-Horticulture-GLK600CT24E-Digital-Dimmable/dp/B00521B894/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1435813347&sr=8-4&keywords=apollo+600+watt+grow+light+kit[/ame]

I like this one better.
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Apollo-Horticulture-GLK600LS24-Digital-Dimmable/dp/B005ECZQTY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1435813624&sr=8-2&keywords=apollo+600+watt+grow+light+kit[/ame]


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 2, 2015)

run the 2 lights into this y with only 1 fan? or just get 2 filters and fans?


https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/9...BaseShopping&gclid=CJemrOvfu8YCFQUGaQodRYgOig


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 2, 2015)

I have a 1000W in a room that is 6.5' long and that is even a bit long.

I like the second hood.  I think that using the larger hood will give you a better footprint.  Cool tubes are great for small spaces, but you have plenty of space.

Use 1 fan, but connect the lights in parallel, not in series.  A 6" 450 cfm should do.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Jul 2, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> Is this what you mean by narrow?
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00521B894/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> I like this one better.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ECZQTY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20





I just ordered the second light that you gave as an option ! Sposed to be here by July 6-9 I can not wait!!!


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 2, 2015)

Thank you for the help everyone. I'm ordering the bigger hoods today.


----------

